# 215/60r17 on 17x8.5?



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

I bought some really nice snow tires and wheels but I'm not sure they will fit. The wheels they're on are 17x7.5 but I have another set of wheels 17x8.5 would this lower the profile at least a few millimeters? Also will it work? It would be stretched I assume..? Also what affect would this have on my snow tires? 

Otherwise I have no problem selling the tires, they're brand new maybe driven on for a week. 

-Thanks!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Max rim width for a 215/60/17 is 7.5" so it would be stretched. I don't believe that stretching the tire affects the profile.....but perhaps someone else can chime in here :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

It'll fit, but like he said ^, it'll be a little stretched. Shouldn't look too off though.


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

Got them on with the 7.5" rims. Looks nice and only a little bit of rubbing on the rear fender liner.







I'll probably just trim it down. All the work to get these on I'm not giving up yet.


----------

